# Listado Proteus



## El nombre (Abr 20, 2008)

A ver si alguien puede indicarme como se listan los componentes que se han montado en un diseño realizado con ISIS o con Ares.

Saludos


----------



## Vick (Abr 20, 2008)

Si te refieres a la lista de materiales (BOM) en ISIS en el menú Tools/Bill of materials

En ARES creo que no se puede.

  Saludos.


----------



## El nombre (Abr 20, 2008)

Gracias


----------

